# Boudreaux been fish'n



## watery eyes (Jun 18, 2007)

_With credit to Mr. Justin Wilson...._

Boudreaux been fish'n down by de bayou all day and he done run outa night crawlers. He be bout reddy to leave when he seen a snake wif a big frog in his mouf. He knowed dat dem big bass fish like dem frogs, so Boudreaux he decided to steal dat froggie.

Dat snake, he be a cotton mouf water moccasin, so Boudreaux him had to be real careful or he'd git hisself bit. He snuk up behin' dat snake and grabbed him roun de haid. Dat ole snake din't lak dat one bit. He squirmed and wrap hisself roun Boudreaux's arm try'n to git hisself free. But Boudreaux, he had a real good grip on his haid, yeh.

Well, Boudreaux pried his mouf open and got de frog and puts it in his bait can.

Now, Boudreaux knows dat he cain't let go dat snake or dat snake gonna bite him good, but Boudreaux he had a plan. He reach into de back pocket of his bibs and pulls out a pint a dat moonshine likker. He pour some drops into de snake's mouf. Well, dat snake's eyeballs kinda roll back in his haid and his body go limp. Wit dat, Boudreaux toss dat snake into de bayou.

Den he goes back to fishin. A while later Boudreaux dun feel sumpin tappin on his barefoot toe. He slowly look down and dare wuz dat water moccasin wif two more frogs.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL  I loved that guy RIP Justin!


----------

